# Mower drive belt length? 42" mower



## chuckm51 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi,

I just picked up a 42" 3 blade rotary mower and mule. It was a mess. I opened up the cover and removed a ton of rust and debris. I've got it turning good, but need new belts.

The internal belt is a 6943R a/k/a STD324920, 1/2" x 92", according to sears.

The drive belt shows to be a 6941R on the sears website, which is also supposed to be 1/2" x 92", except the actual belt that came with the mower is a lot longer and 5/8" wide. Not ready to mock the mower up yet so I cannot measure the distance around the pulleys or to see if the longer belt actually fits. It has a big crack and is unusuable.

Anyone know what the belt number is? I think the sears website is wrong.

thanks.

chuck


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Without knowing the model# of the unit,or seeing it,it would not do any good to take a guess.
If you can remove the shifter plate,and take some pics,it would help.


----------

